

Show HN: QRUnity, One QR Code for All App Stores - deviloflaplace
http://qrunity.com

======
deviloflaplace
We needed a single QR code for our advertising materials. Rather than having
two or three QR codes for all stores, we developed QRUnity to have a single
one. Links can be updated dynamically, so any link changes will not affect
your already deployed QR codes. It's totally free. Hope you enjoy

~~~
scrollaway
First of all, really cool idea.

But if this goes on any "permanent" material (eg. printed on posters and
such), it's nasty that the link would be on a domain controlled by someone
else. Someone whose business model could change at any time, who could shut
down and the links wouldn't work, or worse, who could start redirecting to
malware.

My advice: Decentralize this by offering it not just as a service, but by
licensing it to companies that want this on their own servers. I suspect some
would pay a decent price for this.

Either that, or open source it. :)

~~~
deviloflaplace
Those are really valid concerns, we'll surely take it into consideration. We
will pack it for download soon. First lets see if we're the only ones who hate
multiple QR codes =)

~~~
spdustin
I, and I'm being sincere and not at all snarky here, would be curious to see
if people still _use_ QR codes. Is this something used more frequently outside
the US? I can't remember ever seeing a QR code and thinking "I'll go download
an app and scan that and see where it goes".

I really am curious. Do you have metrics to share?

~~~
deviloflaplace
We just launched this so I don't have valuable metrics yet (can publish after
a month or so). However, I can tell from experience that QR codes are still
"in" for most of Europe. We even had clients asking us for QR codes to be
printed in brochures etc, even before we created app store app. One reason
that I coded this site is to send away QR codes asap and figure out app store
links later. Yes they change name of the app last minute =)

------
timon999
What about smarturl.it?

